# Winterization (fire 2)



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

I’ll be doing some camping this winter in the smokies and Florida. What do you recommend I do to winterize the trailer while in storage. Since my trailer is made for the winter, I’ve considered just leaving the heat on low. I’ve also considered draining and blowing out the lines and pouring in some pink stuff into the holding tanks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

whatdayasay said:


> I'll be doing some camping this winter in the smokies and Florida. What do you recommend I do to winterize the trailer while in storage. Since my trailer is made for the winter, I've considered just leaving the heat on low. I've also considered draining and blowing out the lines and pouring in some pink stuff into the holding tanks.


Isn't this the same question as Winterizing

Dare I say ... the responses are gonna be ... well .... pretty much the same, too.


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

Isn't this the same question as Winterizing

Dare I say ... the responses are gonna be ... well .... pretty much the same, too.








[/quote]

yes, it is the same question, but I'm still not sure what is the most recomended remedy for someone living and camping in my climate.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

whatdayasay said:


> Isn't this the same question as Winterizing
> Dare I say ... the responses are gonna be ... well .... pretty much the same, too.





> yes, it is the same question, but I'm still not sure what is the most recomended remedy for someone living and camping in my climate.


What _IS_ your climate?


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Isn't this the same question as Winterizing
> Dare I say ... the responses are gonna be ... well .... pretty much the same, too.





> yes, it is the same question, but I'm still not sure what is the most recomended remedy for someone living and camping in my climate.


What _IS_ your climate?
[/quote]

I live in the Atlanta, GA area


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not sure what trailer you have, but if it is an Outback it is NOT made for the winter. You may be able to get away with it in GA, but the radiant heat in the belly from the furnace ducting will not keep things from freezing if it gets really cold.

Not sure what you mean by keeping the furnace on low, that would go through alot of propane for leaving it in storage. If you are going to camp and don't want to use the water system, bathroom, etc. I would put the antifreeze in and then camp away.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> If you are going to camp and don't want to use the water system, bathroom, etc. I would put the antifreeze in and then camp away.


 X2


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

whatdayasay said:


> I'll be doing some camping this winter in the smokies and Florida. What do you recommend I do to winterize the trailer while in storage. Since my trailer is made for the winter, I've considered just leaving the heat on low. I've also considered draining and blowing out the lines and pouring in some pink stuff into the holding tanks.


If I were you, I would just drain the water lines and the low point drains and don't for get the water heater and then blow out the lines. Add pink stuff to the traps.


----------

